# Tesco Rabbit Food (Not 'value')



## Miss_P (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi All
I've just been reading through old threads, but can't seem to find anything about this particular food.

The bag is an orange colour, it's Tesco Rabbit Food but it isn't the tesco value stuff or the mixed bunny & guineapig stuff.

My 2 girls tried this for the first time in well over a year and 1 is now critically ill at the vets' and the other has spent the day there. Just wondered if anybody has experienced any bad effects from using this food as I am contacting the company to 'discuss' the matter... and will be forwarding my vet's bills !! Thanx


----------



## fluffybunny (Jan 4, 2009)

What do you mean critically ill? and how do you know its the food? :confused1:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww poor bunnys..

Yeah but did the vet say id was the food??


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

poor bunnies 

i'd never buy pet products from Tesco (or any products, for that matter)

they test like everything on animals :thumbdown:


----------



## Miss_P (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for your posts.

One of the girls came very near to dying - the vet admitted that he had been surprised to come in on Sunday morning and see her still alive - and the other had to spend a few hours in the vet's having treatment.

Basically their tummies/digestive systems just broke down, so it was all compacted and they couldn't eat or poo. 

The vet is 99% certain it was the food - or something in it - that made them ill 

Thankfully both are now home and recouparating :biggrin:


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

i only every used the Value (strip) bag when i had rabbits When i ran out of stuff and couldn't get anywhere else to buy some and i never had a problem with that. 

Hope you get what you can out of Tesco mut be heart breaking


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my goodness, i am feeding my rabbit on that at the moment, as i ran out of food so ordered some with the tesco shopping,........


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive fed my rabbit on that for a year or so now, never had any problems, were you giving them hay, fruit etc aswell? 

Ive never had a problem touch wood. i hope they make a good recovery


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mine has fruit hay carrots etc,hope he will be ok,


----------



## Miss_P (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, they have greens/carrot/fresh hay (constant supply of); everything they should get (in moderation) and nothing they shouldn't.

I was unsure at first that something so simple could make them so ill, but when the youngest also became ill both me and the vet were certain.

I'll be contacting Tesco - whether or not they'll make any response I don't know, but I feel I must do it anyway out of principle.

Thanks all for your posts & best wishes; Willow & Tara are well on the way to a full recovery.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Maybe it was a dodgy batch, those coloured foods are not good for buns anyway, stick to pellets and only a handful a day it should only supplement their diet which should be mainly hay also supplemented with veg and greens


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

we feed our bun on rabbit pellets, i hate mixes


----------



## sac1977 (Nov 24, 2009)

i have just lost a rabbit which was on this food she was unable to go toilet and died within less than 24 hrs but not sure if it was because of the food


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I used to feed my buns on this years ago and never had a poblem but they were only picking out the bits they liked and leaving the rest so weren't getting a balance. When I rescued a new rabbit they said I should use pellets to avoid this and so have done ever since.

Glad your buns have made a full recovery


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you should never ever change a rabbits food suddenly, it was most likely the sudden change in food that did it not the particular brand. 

however no matter how desperate I get I would never ever feed my rabbits that ****, they would be better with just hay and veg for a few days than crap food.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My bunny Hope had the same thing August 09(he was 6 1/2!). He wasn't expected to last the day when I took him to the vets as he was frothing at the mouth and wouldnt move. They said he had a blockage in his stomach, maybe caused by his food, maybe caused by fur as he had been cleaning or because he has no teeth a lack of fibre(although he has always had 3-4 bowls of bran mash a week).
With a hell of a lot of TLC and bran mash and meds including a laxative we finally got him over it. Now, heres the strange part. While he was under TLC he was in an indoor cage with newspaper, shreded paper and hay. When I put him back in his hutch on his woodshavings, he started frothing again, took him out and back into the cage and he settled. I did it once more and then decided to not use woodshavings for him. He has been fine since. The vets didn't know what had caused it, but I changed their food from the moist sticky stuff to bunny brunch(which is basically a pellet with a few "nice" bits!) as it was dry just to be sure. I used some tesco value that my friend gave me with some pets at home, mixed it in with mine and they were fine, they loved it!
I dunno how they can be sure it was the food? My vets didnt know.
*Heidi*


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> you should never ever change a rabbits food suddenly, it was most likely the sudden change in food that did it not the particular brand.
> 
> however no matter how desperate I get I would never ever feed my rabbits that ****, they would be better with just hay and veg for a few days than crap food.


yes was just about to say this, but you beat me to it!! did you change the food over straight away, instead of gradual? This is the most likely explanation... unfortunatley rabs have very sensitive guts and something brand new in their diet like that will play HAVOC to their systems.

I would never feed my buns that **** either. What do tescos know about rabbit nutrition... all they want is profits!!

anyway, well wishes for your buns to get better... when they come home, make sure they are somewhere warm and dry. Lots of tummy rubs, and treat them like royalty :thumbup1:


----------

